# Hello From the Palmetto State



## Keetoowah (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello folks!  I am new to the site and I just wanted to stop by and say 'hello'.  I am not a newcomer to MA, but I've been out of the game for a very long time.  I come from law enforcement but I currently work in the nuclear security field near Columbia, SC.  The private sector just pays better.  However, I am soon moving to the Aiken, SC / Augusta, GA area.  I am most interested in Kenpo.  I've already been to one Kenpo school down there that I didn't like - ask and I will tell you which one and why privately.  I am very happy to find out that there is a TAI school down there.  I have to admit that I am fascinated by the late GM German's system, as well as the founder himself.  I am planning on visiting Mr. Beall's school this week.  Thanks for every one's time.

Palmetto Patriot

"We must not surrender under any circumstances until we shall 'fall to the ground united.' We must lead one another by the hand with all our strength." (Laws of the Keetoowah April, 1859)


----------



## Kacey (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 2, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to the group and my area.
Mr. Beall is an excellent teacher and you should enjoy his classes.  In fact, he came to my school and taught a guest class recently.
Good luck and feel free to email or message me when you get in the area.

AoG


----------



## Keetoowah (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcomes, folks.  Blessings to you and yours.

Palmetto Patriot


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy.


----------

